# Diuretics



## klc9100 (Jun 25, 2010)

i was wondering if any of you guys use them, opinions on them, what is a good one, etc.

i have always seemed to retain water naturally. now that i'm on hrt (test cyp / 200mg week) it's worse. when i did a real cycle, i looked like i was gonna explode. AI's don't seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 27, 2010)

Arimadex or aromasin work well for the problem your having. Diuretics come with there own set of issues.I have been in the horse game for years and have known jockeys who ended up not being able to take a piss without a dose of lasix.


----------



## unclem (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah dont use them all the time. ull get a rebound effect. just like laxatives you get the rebound effect also. i like them but i use them occasionally, im lasix and aldactone oral 200mg ed for 10 days. but then thats it for a few months, but like the guy on top off me said the others work better.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 27, 2010)

This issue was just in today's conversation, and then I run into this topic, so had to post.  


Someone just mentioned to me about losing 26 lbs in one day with the use of diuretics, and then now with the side affects of Kidney failure...this is scary.  I'm interested to an extent, but with some reservations with that much loss of weight. Not too sure of the name of it...are all of them with that much loss?


----------



## unclem (Jun 27, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> Arimadex or aromasin work well for the problem your having. Diuretics come with there own set of issues.I have been in the horse game for years and have known jockeys who ended up not being able to take a piss without a dose of lasix.


 
ahhhh, those days of getting test susp and EQ from the horse trainers at the race track, ahhhh, memories. and the 30ml vials not 10ml vials and the best test ive had.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 27, 2010)

If you're on HRT, can you talk to your prescribing doc about an AI of sort, or have you at least tried any OTC diuretics like dandelion root? Generally you don't want to make something that manipulates your water, part of your "maintenance" regimen. Have you also looked at your diet? Do you eat a high sodium diet or high fat or high carb diet? Do you drink at least 1 gal of water/day?


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 29, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> Arimadex or aromasin work well for the problem your having. Diuretics come with there own set of issues.I have been in the horse game for years and have known jockeys who ended up not being able to take a piss without a dose of lasix.


 
thanks. i've tried a-dex, but if i take a high enough dosage for it to help, it makes my dick not work. that's a worse problem than the water weight 



sassy69 said:


> If you're on HRT, can you talk to your prescribing doc about an AI of sort, or have you at least tried any OTC diuretics like dandelion root? Generally you don't want to make something that manipulates your water, part of your "maintenance" regimen. Have you also looked at your diet? Do you eat a high sodium diet or high fat or high carb diet? Do you drink at least 1 gal of water/day?


 
thanks. my diet is good. i'm diabetic, so i stay away from carbs and salt for the most part. i work out in the heat, so i drink tons of water, particularly this time of the year.i haven't talked to my doctor about it yet. i've done alot of reading about dandelion root today since you mentioned it. i ordered some to give it a try. the directions sound like it is saying it's ok to use long term, as a part of your supplement routine. are you saying that is not a good idea?


----------



## unclem (Jun 29, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> If you're on HRT, can you talk to your prescribing doc about an AI of sort, or have you at least tried any OTC diuretics like dandelion root? Generally you don't want to make something that manipulates your water, part of your "maintenance" regimen. Have you also looked at your diet? Do you eat a high sodium diet or high fat or high carb diet? Do you drink at least 1 gal of water/day?


 
hey sassy, if i take a otc water pill can i use those all the time? i seen them at rite aide, shit i forgot the name but you know the all kinds diuretics. they come in capsules , iam sorry not to specific but your smart i think, lol jk, but can i use dandalion all the time? and if iam use to lasix and aldactone will it work. any advice is much greatful. thnx m


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 30, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey sassy, if i take a otc water pill can i use those all the time? i seen them at rite aide, shit i forgot the name but you know the all kinds diuretics. they come in capsules , iam sorry not to specific but your smart i think, lol jk, but can i use dandalion all the time? and if iam use to lasix and aldactone will it work. any advice is much greatful. thnx m


 
i don't know anything about this, but the dandelion compound i ordered from BB.com said take one 3 times per day as part of your supplement routine. sounds like you can take them forever.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

your body needs water for a reason...why would you take it all out? for ten days, yes I can see that, as I compete myself, but why on earth would you do it forever?


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> your body needs water for a reason...why would you take it all out? for ten days, yes I can see that, as I compete myself, but why on earth would you do it forever?


 
i don't want to take out ALL of the water, just the excess. i don't necessarily want to take it forever, i was just saying that the literature on the product made it sound as if you 'could' take it forever. i don't know myself, that's why i'm asking for input.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

if thats your goal-which I still dont understand why, drink more water to flush all of the shit out. And what do you think this will accomplish anyway?


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> if thats your goal-which I still dont understand why, drink more water to flush all of the shit out. And what do you think this will accomplish anyway?


 
i don't understand you not understanding someone wanting to get rid of, or reduce, excess subcutaneous water. 

the objective would be a more defined, less "puffy" look.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

Try this approach genius...drop some fucking subcutaneous body fat.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 30, 2010)

Dropping water for aesthetics is a short term "peaking" technique used  by bodybuilders to get in 100% leanest, dryest condition they can get in  during a show. We're talking like, a few days. Being that de-hydrated for longer than that is dangerous.

So to summarize - that stuff making you look puffy and fat is...your fat


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Try this approach genius...drop some fucking subcutaneous body fat.


 
yeah, well why don't you try this approach asshole. . . . go fuck yourself.

i'm trying to have a simple discussion (on a discussion board). if you can't be a part of it without being insulting, why don't you stay out of it.

i ordered a product to try that was suggested by another member earlier in the thread, why do you have such a problem with that?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> yeah, well why don't you try this approach asshole. . . . go fuck yourself.
> 
> i'm trying to have a simple discussion (on a discussion board). if you can't be a part of it without being insulting, why don't you stay out of it.
> 
> i ordered a product to try that was suggested by another member earlier in the thread, why do you have such a problem with that?



douchebag, I'll insult you all I want. You asked a question I gave an answer, you were riddled with confusion . Face it you fat fuck, drop some fat and you'll be fine you bloated twit.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> yeah, well why don't you try this approach asshole. . . . go fuck yourself.
> 
> i'm trying to have a simple discussion (on a discussion board). if you can't be a part of it without being insulting, why don't you stay out of it.
> 
> i ordered a product to try that was suggested by another member earlier in the thread, why do you have such a problem with that?




You have to learn to duck punches with Juggy's advice.  He will verbally rape you, but the advice is always solid.

It wasnt personal, he just needs hugs.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> You have to learn to duck punches with Juggy's advice.  He will verbally rape you, but the advice is always solid.
> 
> It wasnt personal, he just needs hugs.



sheeeit, J, my punches are too quick-Im the Muhammad Ali of verbally assaulting people...comes from all the years of being a high school special ed teacher  
They respect you more when fight. 
And what the hell is a hug? Sounds really gay.


----------



## jmorrison (Jul 1, 2010)

No homo.  Completely straight.


----------



## Vieope (Jul 1, 2010)

_I think dehydration for not drinking water is safer than taking a diuretics and that doesnt mean I am saying not drinking water is safe. That also doesnt mean I never took diuretics. 

I was doing once a survival course and I had to stay one day without water or food in a tropical weather. That did it. By the end of the day my urine was dark yellow and I was super thin. _


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> No homo.  Completely straight.



fahhhg


----------



## brianmt (Jul 4, 2010)

Natural diuretics is where its at for my photoshoot I used caffeine and vitamin c, worked great for me.


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> your body needs water for a reason...why would you take it all out? for ten days, yes I can see that, as I compete myself, but why on earth would you do it forever?


 
no jugger, i know your good at this so i was just curious. it said on the box take 3 days on 2 days off. i wouldnt take chemical agents like aldactone or lasix but i though i might try a natural source to keep the water down through out a heavy cycle. even natural or herbs r no good keeping water down either? i already drink about 1.5 gallons a day for my internal organs.


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i don't know anything about this, but the dandelion compound i ordered from BB.com said take one 3 times per day as part of your supplement routine. sounds like you can take them forever.


 
did you piss alot?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2010)

unclem said:


> no jugger, i know your good at this so i was just curious. it said on the box take 3 days on 2 days off. i wouldnt take chemical agents like aldactone or lasix but i though i might try a natural source to keep the water down through out a heavy cycle. even natural or herbs r no good keeping water down either? i already drink about 1.5 gallons a day for my internal organs.



I dont suggest lasix and aldactone at all. WAY to dangerous. I draw the line on that shit. Why not switch to an AI that doesnt retain water? You need it during a heavy cycle regardless. As for dandelion root, yes that I can see. But not for long term use. Kind of defeats the purpose. Plus, your joints need the water as does your skin and cellular system-in fact, every system in your body NEEDS water. I personally feel it isnt a good idea. Just my two cents.


----------

